# 2002 Maxima- Shaking



## tffmrry (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a 2002 Nissan Maxima and when I am driving the car shakes. The steering wheel shakes and the car shakes. It use to happen only when I am driving at high speeds (60-70mph) but now it does it on a regular basis. I have tried the following:

I have bought new tires
I have had an alignment done several times
I have had the tires rotated and balanced

No one can seem to diagnose the problem. Can anyone help?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Motor mounts? Bad wheel hubs?

Does the shaking change at speed? (more/less as speed varies?) Only at one speed?

Wheels and tires mounted/balanced on a road-force balancer such as a Hunter GSP9700 instead of a conventional low-speed unit? Are you on OEM wheels and tires? If not, is it possible that a hubcentric ring from an aftermarket wheel has gotten stuck around a wheel hub and just needs to be removed?


----------



## Mecca El (Nov 30, 2007)

Check to see if your wheel is bent. Also, bad wheel bearings cause the shakes.


----------



## cveam58 (Feb 3, 2008)

ok guys im new at this forum. so im not entirely sure if this is how to post trouble messages. well anyway i have a 1995 nissan maxima. I just recently had a idle stalling problem. I looked at all the forums and they all pointed to the maf sensor. so i replaced it. It fixed the stalling problem to some extent cuz before it used to jump and die out of nowhere. But now it dies sometimes when i turn. most of the time it doesnt die, but when i do make a turn in 1st and 2nd gear, when i turn back the wheel to straight in the middle of the turn, the engine jumps and if i dont press the clutch, it sputters and keeps jumping. And at worse, when i put it in neutral for a turn, my engine dies completely and im stuck turning the wheel as hard as i can cuz the power steering is off. It lead me to believe its something with the power steering , perhaps a leak, anyway when i park, i turn the wheel side to side, my idle rpm is affected and it goes down and it kills my car.i would greatly appreciate help. THank you


----------

